# Wortfolge bei "weil" und "obwohl"



## jester.

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Hmm, you're right.
> "weil" btw is on it's way to become a "non-verb kicker", too
> So, there might be a few exceptions of the rule, but this should have a reason though, maybe "denn" has been a conjunction with a different meaning in former times which would justify a coordinating form... I'll see if I can find out something about it.
> 
> -MrMagoo



I think this development is only taking place in colloquial spoken language and I personally consider it a very bad mistake and possibly a sign of low education level.


----------



## MrMagoo

j3st3r said:
			
		

> I think this development is only taking place in colloquial spoken language and I personally consider it a very bad mistake and possibly a sign of low education level.


 
I consider it to be some kind of "paradigm-change" rather than a "bad" mistake.
It might be a possible result belonging to the ongoing loss of ibnflectional forms and fixation of word order in sentences.
If so, this doesn't have much to do with low education. 
Anyway: It's common in spoken language through all "classes" of people.


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Hmm, you're right.
> "weil" btw is on it's way to become a "non-verb kicker", too


I personally would not like to see that happen. No reason, I suppose. Is this a trend in conversation?  


> So, there might be a few exceptions of the rule, but this should have a reason though, maybe "denn" has been a conjunction with a different meaning in former times which would justify a coordinating form... I'll see if I can find out something about it.


I look forward to what you might find out! 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> I consider it to be some kind of "paradigm-change" rather than a "bad" mistake. If so, this doesn't have much to do with low education. Anyway: It's common in spoken language through all "classes" of people.



No, it's not common in all classes. I have never heard any professor talking so and in my environment exactly no one uses these "weil es ist" word order. Nor it is used in written language at all! I guess people would be astonished when I would start using such constructions in lectures.

For me, it's a horrible mistake and it sounds really bad and entirely non-German. It surely originates from low-educated people adding main clauses after each other or not able to differentiate properly between the variety of conjunctions (may imitating low-educated foreigners, e.g. the Turkish minorities).

Some better educated might use it from time to time as "rhetoric" or "silly" version -- but that should generally not justify a mistake. 

I do not see any change of paradigm, other then a general decrease in accuracy and love to detail in many people. 

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Hi Kajjo, Magoo, and j3st3r, 

eure Diskussion ist ja mal wieder so zwiespältig, dass ich mich gleich zu einer Seite dazu gesellen will: Magoo hat einfach Recht. Es hat doch nichts mit dem Bildungsstand zu tun, ob man nun die korrekte Zeit, das richtige Verb oder die pinibel genaue Satzstellung verwendet/verwandt (? ) hat.



			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> No, it's not common in all classes. I have never heard any professor talking so and in my environment exactly no one uses these "weil es ist" word order. Nor it is used in written language at all! I guess people would be astonished when I would start using such constructions in lectures.


 
You are right that it is not accepted in writing ... yet. And you will hear lots of educated and uneducated people that use "weil ich habe ja dies und das gemacht". It is going to become a mistake like "it's me" in English or "wegen dem Regen". May I just refer to your sentence in one thread when you said "Davon habe ich auch noch nie gehört gehabt"? 

This is a very common mistake, because we feel that "habe gehört" is not strong enough, not far enough back in past, not understandable enough. You could have used "hatte" instead, but you want to continue with your sentence and not stop because of one wrong tense - just because of one letter!

The same happens to "wegen dem" and "wegen den". These constructions should not exist, because "dem" is always the dative and "den" is the accusative or the dative plural. The only correct constructions are "wegen des" and "wegen der". The rest is wrong. But does that mean that you are uneducated, that you have a low education, that you didn't pay enough attention to that in school, that you live in a nasty environment? No, it doesn't ... it's just a native speaker's feel to change his own language. He changes it so that it sounds good and not so that it is correct according to some law or dictionary. 



> For me, it's a horrible mistake and it sounds really bad and entirely non-German. It surely originates from low-educated people adding main clauses after each other or not able to differentiate properly between the variety of conjunctions (may imitating low-educated foreigners, e.g. the Turkish minorities).


 
It has nothing to do with Turkeys or low-educated persons. Just imagine a situation in which you have to speak very fast (because your time is limited or whatsoever), but now you have begun with "weil". You know that the sentence will become extremely long, so you better put the verb as soon as possible - so that your listeners can follow you. Or you have to think about your answer for a moment; while doing this, you've forgotten that your sentence has begun with "weil":

Warum hast du das gemacht? - Weil, ehm, na ja, du bist mir ja sowieso noch was schuldig gewesen.



> Some better educated might use it from time to time as "rhetoric" or "silly" version -- but that should generally not justify a mistake.


 
I couldn't prove that with any example.  



> I do not see any change of paradigm, other then a general decrease in accuracy and love to detail in many people.


 
Did you notice that the same is going to happen to "obwohl"?

Warum hast du mich nicht dran erinnert, dass ich dir noch was geben wollte? Obwohl, nee, ist vielleicht besser so, dann gebe ich es dir zu einem anderen Anlass.

And now don't say you have never said such a sentence.


----------



## optimistique

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Warum hast du das gemacht? - Weil, ehm, na ja, du bist mir ja sowieso noch was schuldig gewesen.
> 
> 
> Warum hast du mich nicht dran erinnert, dass ich dir noch was geben wollte? Obwohl, nee, ist vielleicht besser so, dann gebe ich es dir zu einem anderen Anlass.
> 
> And now don't say you have never said such a sentence.



I have been reading this discussion with interest, since I just cannot imagine someone would actually use 'weil' as a coordinate conjunction (it just feels so against my Sprachgefühl (is that a good German word?), my feeling for language, to me to say it). Since I'm not familiar with the phenomen and German is not my native language, I don't feel I can give a valuable remark.

However, Whodunit, I have to object to your argument here. In these sentences you cannot say anymore that 'weil' is the conjunctive of the phrase starting after 'ehm' and 'nee'. There you start a new sentence after the pause, and in these cases a main clause. Would you repeat 'weil' and 'obwohl' after the pause, then I'm certain that you would change your word order.


----------



## cyanista

optimistique said:
			
		

> However, Whodunit, I have to object to your argument here. In these sentences you cannot say anymore that 'weil' is the conjunctive of the phrase starting after 'ehm' and 'nee'. There you start a new sentence after the pause, and in these cases a main clause. Would you repeat 'weil' and 'obwohl' after the pause, then I'm certain that you would change your word order.



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Whodunit

optimistique said:
			
		

> However, Whodunit, I have to object to your argument here. In these sentences you cannot say anymore that 'weil' is the conjunctive of the phrase starting after 'ehm' and 'nee'. There you start a new sentence after the pause, and in these cases a main clause. Would you repeat 'weil' and 'obwohl' after the pause, then I'm certain that you would change your word order.


 
I could say the same without a pause or a filler:

*Obwohl ich hab dich ja gestern gefragt, warum du das gemacht hast, aber geantwortet hast du mir nicht wirklich.*

I would recognize that it is wrong if someone said it to me, but I sometimes happen to say that, too.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Warum hast du das gemacht? - Weil, ehm, na ja, du bist mir ja sowieso noch was schuldig gewesen.
> 
> Warum hast du mich nicht dran erinnert, dass ich dir noch was geben wollte? Obwohl, nee, ist vielleicht besser so, dann gebe ich es dir zu einem anderen Anlass.
> 
> And now don't say you have never said such a sentence.



Du hast ja so recht mit Deinen zwei Beispielen, Whodunit! Sie zeigen aber gerade, daß diese falsche Reihenfolge nur genau dann bei guten Sprechern auftritt, wenn aufgrund eines "externen Ereignisses" der Satzaufbau sowieso zugrundegegangen ist. Offensichtlich neigt der Sprecher in diesen Fällen dazu, einen neuen Hauptsatz zu bilden. Die Konjunktion verbindet gar nicht mehr, sondern liefert nur noch, quasi in Erinnerung, die kausale Bedeutung.

So passiert es jedem ab und zu. Genau wie jeder von uns Sätze abbricht, Wörter wiederholt oder manche Wörter aus Versehen ganz vergißt. Deshalb sind aber alle diese Phänomene nicht "richtig" oder gar ein Paradigmen-Wechsel, sondern einfach nur Fehler. Und die sind menschlich, auch bei gebildeten Menschen.

Unsere Diskussion drehte sich aber ursprünglich um Personen, die auch ohne Störung des Satzes die falsche Wortreihenfolge wählen. Und das klingt unglaublich falsch und primitiv für mich, tut mir leid. Schlichtweg inakzeptabel.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Obwohl ich hab dich ja gestern gefragt, warum du das gemacht hast, aber geantwortet hast du mir nicht wirklich.



Das ist ja ein erschreckendes Beispiel. Das solltest Du Dir schleunigst abgewöhnen, denn ich bin bestimmt nicht der einzige, dem solche Sätze mehr als grausen.

Ich gebe aber zu, daß folgende Situatuion denkbar ist:

[heftiges Erzählen]
"Obwohl --- [Denkpause] --- Ich habe Dich ja gestern gefragt, warum..."

Wieder ein Beispiel, das ausschließlich mit Pause und Neubeginn eines Hauptsatzes erklärbar ist. Früher hätte man Kinder ermahnt, sie sollten nie schneller sprechen als sie denken können. Man muß halt vorher wissen, was man sagen möchte, um grammatisch korrekte Sätze bilden zu können. Genau da liegt nämlich der von Euch so geschmähte Zusammenhang zur Bildung oder zum Sprachniveau.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Das ist ja ein erschreckendes Beispiel. Das solltest Du Dir schleunigst abgewöhnen, denn ich bin bestimmt nicht der einzige, dem solche Sätze mehr als grausen.
> 
> Ich gebe aber zu, daß folgende Situatuion denkbar ist:
> 
> [heftiges Erzählen]
> "Obwohl --- [Denkpause] --- Ich habe Dich ja gestern gefragt, warum..."
> 
> Wieder ein Beispiel, das ausschließlich mit Pause und Neubeginn eines Hauptsatzes erklärbar ist. Früher hätte man Kinder ermahnt, sie sollten nie schneller sprechen als sie denken können. Man muß halt vorher wissen, was man sagen möchte, um grammatisch korrekte Sätze bilden zu können. Genau da liegt nämlich der von Euch so geschmähte Zusammenhang zur Bildung oder zum Sprachniveau.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, kann ich diesen Satz ohne eine Denkpause aussprechen. Ich weiß, dass er falsch ist, aber dennoch klingt er nicht ungewöhnlich. Er ist ebenso gewohnt wie "wegen dem".


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, kann ich diesen Satz ohne eine Denkpause aussprechen. Ich weiß, dass er falsch ist, aber dennoch klingt er nicht ungewöhnlich. Er ist ebenso gewohnt wie "wegen dem".


Daniel,

This is my thought. As you are speaking, the reversal of the normal verb order is caused by the spontaneity of the moment.

I can give you a similar pair of sentences in English, although word order is not affected.

1. I don't agree with you, although I respect your point of view.

2. I don't have any reason to write German. <pause, realizing that is not quite true> Although I have needed it a couple times—so maybe that's not right—darn, I need to think more about that!

Now, in the second example, while speaking to someone, I've suddently decided that the first sentence is not quite true. I stopped a moment, resumed with "although", yet I am not using it in it's normal way. Now although is expressing:

Upon second thought,
Well…
Wait a moment…

Since this is something that normally happens in speech, you would not expect it in writing, but since I type very fast, almost in a "stream-of-conciousness" style, I do write such horrible English in personal letters, sometimes even saying, in the next sentence, "Well, I said that horribly, but I think you'll know what I mean." 

One other point: am I the only person to catch myself saying or writing something one day after I have sworn I would never do so? 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

Kajjo said:
			
		

> No, it's not common in all classes. I have never heard any professor talking so and in my environment exactly no one uses these "weil es ist" word order. Nor it is used in written language at all! I guess people would be astonished when I would start using such constructions in lectures.



Interesting, I know many professors who do so though.
Written language is a different "chapter" in this problem; style in writing often differs extremely from spoken language, and basically is more "affected" by the influence of grammars.




> For me, it's a horrible mistake and it sounds really bad and entirely non-German. It surely originates from low-educated people adding main clauses after each other or not able to differentiate properly between the variety of conjunctions (may imitating low-educated foreigners, e.g. the Turkish minorities).



I do agree this is certainly also because of special foreign influences, but even this phenomen has spread esp. over the last years, I'm pretty sure it could be noticed also in former times (--> in spoken language!).
What exactly do you mean by "low-educated foreigners"? I know a British professor who in my opinion is very competent - but he does have problems with the correct word order after "weil" --> I'd never go that far to say this was a sign of "low-education".
The same is true for a Russian docent who was at my university. She is really competent and now on her way achieving a doctor - but she had problems in using prepositions correctly. But neither in this case, I'd daresay this is a matter of low-education...




> Some better educated might use it from time to time as "rhetoric" or "silly" version -- but that should generally not justify a mistake.
> 
> I do not see any change of paradigm, other then a general decrease in accuracy and love to detail in many people.
> 
> Kajjo




In this case, I disagree with you. Language is always changing and is always changed, so it might be, that sooner or later "weil es ist" becomes accepted in the same way Duden today already accepts or at least tolerates the usage of "wegen+Dative", what Duden did not up until a couple of years ago.

-MrMagoo


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Interesting, I know many professors who do so though.
> Written language is a different "chapter" in this problem; style in writing often differs extremely from spoken language, and basically is more "affected" by the influence of grammars.


 
I have not had a professor or docent in front of me who talked about something while using "weil es ist". But I know lots of teachers (they should be educated, too ) who don't use articles (in Iran), cases (während dem), or word order (obwohl ich habe) in the correct way. Would you still consider them low-educated, Kajjo?



> I do agree this is certainly also because of special foreign influences,


 
Now I have to disagree with you, Magoo. I have never heard a Turk say "obwohl ich hab dich eigentlich gern gehabt". They would leave out "obwohl" and say "Eigentlich hab ich dich ja gern gehabt". Most foreigners who want to learn German correctly use the correct word order. Many others do the same, because they haven't heard anything else but the correct version. I'm sure they'd not use "wegen+Akk" (like some people do, though) or "laut das Buch", would they?


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Now I have to disagree with you, Magoo. I have never heard a Turk say "obwohl ich hab dich eigentlich gern gehabt". They would leave out "obwohl" and say "Eigentlich hab ich dich ja gern gehabt". Most foreigners who want to learn German correctly use the correct word order. Many others do the same, because they haven't heard anything else but the correct version. I'm sure they'd not use "wegen+Akk" (like some people do, though) or "laut das Buch", would they?




I basically mean the influence of one's native language on the one that is learnt; 
Some English natives have problems using the correct word order because there's some kind of typical English Subject-Verb-Object influence.
I for myself often have problems using the correct preposition in English as these often differ from german and in cases I don't know better; I tend to use the literal English cognate then - definitely a "foreign influence".


----------



## gaer

Let me point out that not one person has responded to a single point that I made, yet this whole discussion is proceeding in English.

I feel as though I am being ignored in my own langauge. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Let me point out that not one person has responded to a single point that I made, yet this whole discussion is proceeding in English.


 
That has nothing to do with you, Gaer. We just had nothing to add to/comment on your remarks. If they had been wrong, we would have corrected and responded to them. But if they are right, then there is sometimes nothing to add. You see? 



> I feel as though I am being ignored in my own langauge.


 
Useful and important members are never turned a blind eye to.


----------



## Kajjo

Gaer,
you point about break pattern in speech is exactly my point of view as explained above. Surely, the grammar mistakes we talk about can be justified by beginning a new sentence, by the feel of the speaker to start a main clause, even if there is the conjunction of the killed sentence still in memory.
Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit, MrMagoo,
wir hatten solche ähnlichen Diskussionen ja schon öfter. Mir fallen einfach keine Argumente mehr ein, wenn die Basis aller Argumente entzogen scheint, nämlich, daß von einem gebildeten Menschen generell erwartet werden darf, daß er sich in seiner Muttersprache flüssig, pointiert, grammatisch korrekt, mit großem Wortschatz und Gefühl für die Sprache ausdrücken kann. Fachidioten, die irgendetwas studiert haben, aber weder gut Diskutieren können noch über Allgemeinwissen verfügen, gehören dann offensichtlich nicht zu dieser Gattung.

Mir ist es unverständlich, daß immer mehr studierte Leute offensichtlich erhebliche Bildungsmängel aufweisen -- aber es kann ja auch fast jeder studieren heutzutage. Vielleicht habt Ihr recht, daß es in der Tat in vielen Fächern bereits solche Stümper gibt. In meinem Umfeld ist das zum Glück noch nicht so verbreitet.

Ich bin sehr weit davon entfernt, einen "Bildungskanon" aufzustellen, aber die eigene Sprache zu beherrschen, ist das Fundament und nicht ein Teil eines Kanons.

In der gesprochenen Sprache kann es immer mal hektisch zugehen, werden Sätze abgebrochen und Wörter vergessen, passieren vor Aufregung die merkwürdigsten Fehler -- aber es bleiben eben Fehler. Nur weil es allen mal passiert, sollte dies kein Ritterschlag für abstruse Grammatik sein. Je lässiger Dozenten sind, desto eher werden auch sie sich zu solchen Fehlern hinreissen lassen.

Unverständlich ist mir jedoch, wie Ihr diese Sätze als "Paradigmenwechsel" verteidigen könnt. Nicht nur auf mich wirken Sätze mit falscher Wortstellung absolut grauslich -- hier dürfte ein Konsens daher einfach nicht möglich sein. Allerdings finde ich, daß im Rahmen dieses Forums keine Tips über Paradigmenwechsel gegeben werden sollte, sondern im Gegenteil die korrekte Sprache angeraten wird. Ob es irgendwo ein Ghetto gibt, wo dies Standard ist, ob es einen Uni-Prof gibt, der sich ebenfalls einmal dazu hinreißen hat lassen, spielt doch gar keine Rolle hier.

Laßt uns doch dabei bleiben: Die Wortstellung bei "weil" und "obwohl" ist fest definiert und wird auch von den überwältigenden Mehrheit der Deutschen im Alltag korrekt verwendet. Im Schriftdeutschen und Schuldeutschen ja sowieso. Ein Großteil der Ausnahmen steht im Zusammenhang mit Denkpausen und dem formalen Neubeginn eines Hauptsatzes.

Einvernehmliche Grüße,
Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Whodunit, MrMagoo,
> wir hatten solche ähnlichen Diskussionen ja schon öfter. Mir fallen einfach keine Argumente mehr ein, wenn die Basis aller Argumente entzogen scheint, nämlich, daß von einem gebildeten Menschen generell erwartet werden darf, daß er sich in seiner Muttersprache flüssig, pointiert, grammatisch korrekt, mit großem Wortschatz und Gefühl für die Sprache ausdrücken kann. Fachidioten, die irgendetwas studiert haben, aber weder gut Diskutieren können noch über Allgemeinwissen verfügen, gehören dann offensichtlich nicht zu dieser Gattung.


 
Kajjo,
natürlich hast du Recht, dass Menschen nicht nur ein Gebiet haben sollten, auf das sie sich spezialisieren oder in dem sie sich perfekt auskennen, wohingegen ihnen alle anderen Gebieten unbekannt erscheinen. Dennoch isst es kein Muss, dass du deine Muttersprache perfekt und ohne Fehler sprechen kannst. Das konnten bisher Mark Twain, noch Bastian Sick und erst recht nicht wir. Meine Eltern können auch auf Anhieb nicht alle möglichen Fälle von "das Auto" aufsagen. Sie sagen vielleicht 1. Fall und das war's, aber dass es auch der 4. Fall sein kann, scheint ihnen im ersten Augenblick unbekannt.

Verstehst du, was ich meine? Selbst Professoren, Germanisten und professionellste () Autoren können Deutsch nicht perfekt. Lass sie einen Tag lang reden und notiere alles, was dir an ihrer Sprechweise nicht gefällt - du wirst sehen, es kann nur ein Satz sein, aber der reicht schon!



> Mir ist es unverständlich, daß immer mehr studierte Leute offensichtlich erhebliche Bildungsmängel aufweisen -- aber es kann ja auch fast jeder studieren heutzutage. Vielleicht habt Ihr recht, daß es in der Tat in vielen Fächern bereits solche Stümper gibt. In meinem Umfeld ist das zum Glück noch nicht so verbreitet.


 
Ich habe nie gesagt, dass alle Studenten in meiner Umgebung Bildungsmägel aufweisen, doch wer Physik studiert, der weiß von deutscher Grammatik so viel wie ich von irgendwelchen Lichtintereferenzen, also nur das Nötigste.



> In der gesprochenen Sprache kann es immer mal hektisch zugehen, werden Sätze abgebrochen und Wörter vergessen, passieren vor Aufregung die merkwürdigsten Fehler -- aber es bleiben eben Fehler. Nur weil es allen mal passiert, sollte dies kein Ritterschlag für abstruse Grammatik sein. Je lässiger Dozenten sind, desto eher werden auch sie sich zu solchen Fehlern hinreissen lassen.


 
Wie gesagt, es ist kein Fehler sondern eine Sprachwandlung.



> Unverständlich ist mir jedoch, wie Ihr diese Sätze als "Paradigmenwechsel" verteidigen könnt. Nicht nur auf mich wirken Sätze mit falscher Wortstellung absolut grauslich -- hier dürfte ein Konsens daher einfach nicht möglich sein. Allerdings finde ich, daß im Rahmen dieses Forums keine Tips über Paradigmenwechsel gegeben werden sollte, sondern im Gegenteil die korrekte Sprache angeraten wird. Ob es irgendwo ein Ghetto gibt, wo dies Standard ist, ob es einen Uni-Prof gibt, der sich ebenfalls einmal dazu hinreißen hat lassen, spielt doch gar keine Rolle hier.


 
Was ist für dich "korrekt"? Wenn du es so siehst, kann kein Mensch - weder jemand, der die Sprache lernt lernt, noch jemand, der sie als Muttersprache spricht - Deutsch, English oder Chinesisch korrekt sorechen. Es gibt immer wieder Situation, bei denen einem "diesen Jahres", "wegen dir" oder "während den Ferien" rausrutscht. Kann passieren, klar, aber bald wird auch das korrekt sein. Der Genitiv von "alles" wird ja auch auf "-n" gebildet. Ich denke, dass auch "während ich hole" einen Paradigmenwechsel aufweist, denn ich glaube fast, dass es früher "während dass/daß ich hole" hieß.



> Laßt uns doch dabei bleiben: Die Wortstellung bei "weil" und "obwohl" ist fest definiert und wird auch von den überwältigenden Mehrheit der Deutschen im Alltag korrekt verwendet. Im Schriftdeutschen und Schuldeutschen ja sowieso. Ein Großteil der Ausnahmen steht im Zusammenhang mit Denkpausen und dem formalen Neubeginn eines Hauptsatzes.


 
Auch "fest definiert" ist sehr vage formuliert. Ich würde sagen, dass es "im Moment" noch eindeutig vorgeschrieben ist, aber das heißt nichts. Der Duden defininiert "wegen etwas anderem" als Standardsprachlich, "wegen mir" als umgangssprachlich und "von wegen" auch als umgangssprachlich. Was ist also in einem Aufsatz erlaubt? Ich denke schon, dass man beim Genitiv bleiben sollte, außer wenn dieser nicht ersichtlich ist (Beispiel 1). Umgangssprachlich ist auch im Duden schlecht definiert, denn es kann sehr oft verwendet (Beispiel 3), aber auch angekreidet werden (Beispiel 2).

Lassen wir mal die Denkpausen außen vor, so ist es dennoch oft zu beobachten, wie viele Leute es unabsichtlich und ohne Pausen sagen: "obwohl sie hat ja eigentlich Recht". Vielleicht war "denn" auch mal eine Konjunktion, die das Verb nach hinten schiebt, davon weiß ich aber im Moment nichts.

So, ich hoffe, das reicht erst mal von meine Seite und beste Grüße.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Meine Eltern können auch auf Anhieb nicht alle möglichen Fälle von "das Auto" aufsagen. Sie sagen vielleicht 1. Fall und das war's, aber dass es auch der 4. Fall sein kann, scheint ihnen im ersten Augenblick unbekannt.


Hallo Whodunit,
verstehe mich nicht falsch: Ich meine nicht, daß der normale oder gebildete Durchschnittsbürger sich derart mit Grammatik und Regeln beschäftigen muß, daß er auch jede Regel nennen und erklären oder wie ein Fremdsprachenschüler jedes Wort formal konjugieren und deklinieren können muß. Keineswegs! -- Aber in der normalen, alltäglichen Sprache sollte jeder Bürger, und erst recht eben jeder gebildete Bürger, _in der Lage sein_, grammatisch korrekte hochdeutsche Sätze zu bilden und mehr als den Grundwortschatz beherrschen. Erst recht in der Schriftsprache natürlich! -- OK?

Ob einzelne Personen dann aufgrund von Slang, Jugendsprache oder Umgangssprache einzelne Sätze in ihrer Freizeit anders sagen, ist solange für mich OK, wie sie es besser könnten und sich dessen wenigstens bewußt sind. Aber genau da bestehen ja berechtigte Zweifel, oder?

Ich bin keineswegs ein Gegner von Sprachwandel, seien es Anglizismen, jugensprachliche Floskeln, Schimpfwörter oder Fremdwörter. Aber jede Neuerung muß zur deutschen Sprache passen und sich harmonisch einfügen.

Ich gebe zu, daß "wegen dir/dem..." tatsächlich schon in den alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch übergegangen ist. Manche dieser Konstruktionen klingen auch für mich schon akzeptabel -- so ist das wohl mit dem Wandel der Sprache. Im Falle des "weil" kann ich aber rein gefühlsmäßig noch keine Akzeptanz bei mir spüren: Ohne Denkpause klingt es grauslich und erschreckend, sorry.

Noch ein letzter Satz zur "Definition": Hier fragen oft Personen an, die entweder in der Schule benotet werden oder beruflich eine akzeptable Übersetzung benötigen. In diesen Fällen finde ich es unverantwortlich, ihnen Vorschläge zu machen, die selbst unter Muttersprachlern umstritten sind oder die Duden oder Wahrig klar ablehnen. Alle diese Fälle sind bestensfalls umgangssprachlich. (Wobei ich Dir aber recht gebe, daß dieses Wort nicht sehr exakt ist und einen großen Interpretationsspielraum läßt.)

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende,
Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Hallo Whodunit,
> verstehe mich nicht falsch: Ich meine nicht, daß der normale oder gebildete Durchschnittsbürger sich derart mit Grammatik und Regeln beschäftigen muß, daß er auch jede Regel nennen und erklären oder wie ein Fremdsprachenschüler jedes Wort formal konjugieren und deklinieren können muß. Keineswegs! -- Aber in der normalen, alltäglichen Sprache sollte jeder Bürger, und erst recht eben jeder gebildete Bürger, _in der Lage sein_, grammatisch korrekte hochdeutsche Sätze zu bilden und mehr als den Grundwortschatz beherrschen. Erst recht in der Schriftsprache natürlich! -- OK?


 
So habe ich das auch nicht gemeint. Wenn ich aber meine Eltern, diverse Mitschüler oder alle möglichen Nachbarn fragen würde, ob sie "es kostet mich viel Geld" oder "es kostet mir viel Geld" sagen würden, ob sie lieber "das traue ich mir nicht" oder "das traue ich mich nicht" bevorzugen würden, und dann antworten kriege wie "Muss ich das wissen? Das sage ich dann rein gefühlsmäßig", dann bezweifle ich doch echt, ob alle gut Deutsch sprechen können. Ohne nachzuschlagen ist es schwer, einen Unterschied zwischen "scheinbar" und "anscheinend" klar zu definieren, obwohl vielleicht viele das richtige Wort in der jeweiligen Situation gebrauchen. Ich bezweifle, dass ich das ich tue, das gebe ich zu. 



> Ob einzelne Personen dann aufgrund von Slang, Jugendsprache oder Umgangssprache einzelne Sätze in ihrer Freizeit anders sagen, ist solange für mich OK, wie sie es besser könnten und sich dessen wenigstens bewußt sind. Aber genau da bestehen ja berechtigte Zweifel, oder?


 
Ich weiß, wie ich schreiben muss, deswegen habe ich nicht umsonst in Deutsch eine Eins. Es gibt aber tatsächlich viele - und da gebe ich dir Recht -, die können "mir" und "mich" nicht einmal im Aufsatz korrekt auseiander halten, und damit meine ich eindeutige Sachen wie "Hlfst du mich?" usw. Sie sind es von zu Hause gewohnt, dass man es so falsch sagt und können es dann auch nicht wieder korrigieren.



> Ich bin keineswegs ein Gegner von Sprachwandel, seien es Anglizismen, jugensprachliche Floskeln, Schimpfwörter oder Fremdwörter. Aber jede Neuerung muß zur deutschen Sprache passen und sich harmonisch einfügen.


 
Dieses "weil"-Problem wird sich noch in die deutsche Sprache eingliedern, wir werden in zehn Jahren mal wieder darauf zu sprechen kommen. 



> Ich gebe zu, daß "wegen dir/dem..." tatsächlich schon in den alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch übergegangen ist. Manche dieser Konstruktionen klingen auch für mich schon akzeptabel -- so ist das wohl mit dem Wandel der Sprache. Im Falle des "weil" kann ich aber rein gefühlsmäßig noch keine Akzeptanz bei mir spüren: Ohne Denkpause klingt es grauslich und erschreckend, sorry.


 
Genau das meine ich/meinen wir: Du hast dich an "wegen+Dat" gewöhnt, das ist menschlich, weil es alle sagen, also wirst du dich auch an andere Konstruktionen gewöhnen. Bestimmt. 



> Noch ein letzter Satz zur "Definition": Hier fragen oft Personen an, die entweder in der Schule benotet werden oder beruflich eine akzeptable Übersetzung benötigen. In diesen Fällen finde ich es unverantwortlich, ihnen Vorschläge zu machen, die selbst unter Muttersprachlern umstritten sind oder die Duden oder Wahrig klar ablehnen. Alle diese Fälle sind bestensfalls umgangssprachlich. (Wobei ich Dir aber recht gebe, daß dieses Wort nicht sehr exakt ist und einen großen Interpretationsspielraum läßt.)


 
Deswegen hat dieses Thema ja seinen eigenen Thread bekommen und wird nicht mehr im Originalthread besprochen, weil es nur unnötig verwirren würde. Aber vielleicht ist es manchmal auch für die Leute, die Deutsch lernen, ganz gut, mal zu sehen, dass das eine oder andere Thema relativ schwierig zu verallgemeinern ist. Wenn sie genügend Erfahrung im Umgang mit der deutschen Sprache haben (wie unsere beiden Moderatoren), dann werden sie es sich wohl überlegen, ob sie nun die von uns in Frage gestellte Version oder die allgemein gültige Standardversion nehmen.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> So habe ich das auch nicht gemeint. Wenn ich aber [...] fragen würde, ob sie "es kostet mich viel Geld" oder "es kostet mir viel Geld" sagen würden, ob sie lieber "das traue ich mir nicht" oder "das traue ich mich nicht" bevorzugen würden [...], dann bezweifle ich doch echt, ob alle gut Deutsch sprechen können. Ohne nachzuschlagen ist es schwer, einen Unterschied zwischen "scheinbar" und "anscheinend" klar zu definieren.



Ja, soweit stimmen wir überein. Allerdings sind Deine Beispiele ja wieder sprachliche Grenzfälle, in denen ich durchaus ein gewisses Verständnis aufbringe, wenn nicht alle diese Sonderfälle, die teilweise gar wie Ausnahmen anmuten, beherrschen. Dagegen ist unser Titelthema ja eher ein Normalfall und da finde ich Fehler viel erschreckender.



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Dieses "weil"-Problem wird sich noch in die deutsche Sprache eingliedern, wir werden in zehn Jahren mal wieder darauf zu sprechen kommen.



OK, mal sehen, ob wir das auf die Reihe kriegen! 



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Genau das meine ich/meinen wir: Du hast dich an "wegen+Dat" gewöhnt, das ist menschlich, weil es alle sagen, also wirst du dich auch an andere Konstruktionen gewöhnen. Bestimmt.



Danke für das Vertrauen in meine Flexibilität! 



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Deswegen hat dieses Thema ja seinen eigenen Thread bekommen [...]



Ja, da hast Du wirklich recht. Das war eine gute Idee der Moderatoren!

Viele Grüße,
Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Gaer,
> you point about break pattern in speech is exactly my point of view as explained above. Surely, the grammar mistakes we talk about can be justified by beginning a new sentence, by the feel of the speaker to start a main clause, even if there is the conjunction of the killed sentence still in memory.
> Kajjo


Okay. I just wrote five replies, deleting all of them. 

I suspect my point of view is much like MrMagoo's, although my knowledge of German is too small to express my point of view regarding your language. In German I need rules for practical reasons, or would if I felt a need to write or speak German. But in English I am, at least to a great extent, a descriptivist, although perhaps a slightly conservative one.

I have read through the complete conversation in this thread without having certain questions answered that are of high interest to me:

1. How and why did subordinate conjunctions become "verb-kickers" in the first place? In other words, how far back in history would you need to go to find word order roughtly matching that which is used today in German?

2. Historically, have "denn" and "weil" *always* worked as they do today, one throwing the verb to the end, the other not?

3. Do Germans agree upon a difference in meaning or emphasis between these two conjunctions? (When using the conjunctions "for" and "because" in English, even when there is no difference in meaning, there seems to me to be a difference in formality. I don't sense any such difference in German (weil/denn). To me it often, although by no means always, seems to be a variation in word order with no other important difference in meaning.)

As you can see, for me knowing "the rules" is not enough. I always want to know where they came from, how they came to be accepted. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Okay. I just wrote five replies, deleting all of them.


 




> I suspect my point of view is much like MrMagoo's, although my knowledge of German is too small to express my point of view regarding your language. In German I need rules for practical reasons, or would if I felt a need to write or speak German. But in English I am, at least to a great extent, a descriptivist, although perhaps a slightly conservative one.


 
Thanks for backing up Magoo and me, but is that just because you need rules in German or because same things have already occured in English? I know there could be no argument about word order for conjunctions, but what about "never" and "often" in English when they introduce the sentence? I had to reflect for a moment when I wrote something about "never have you" and "often you have". Do you feel like changing the word order for these adverbs?



> I have read through the complete conversation in this thread without having certain questions answered that are of high interest to me:


 
We'll appreciate questions, but I'm afraid I can't answer the first two. 



> 3. Do Germans agree upon a difference in meaning or emphasis between these two conjunctions? (When using the conjunctions "for" and "because" in English, even when there is no difference in meaning, there seems to me to be a difference in formality. I don't sense any such difference in German (weil/denn). To me it often, although by no means always, seems to be a variation in word order with no other important difference in meaning.)


 
The only difference I can feel is formality. I rarely use "denn" in conversation, rather "weil" or "da". And as we already proved many posts ago, "denn" can never introduce a sentence.


----------



## gaer

who said:
			
		

> Thanks for backing up Magoo and me, […]


Hold on a second. This is what I said:

_"I suspect my point of view is much like MrMagoo's, although my knowledge of German is too small to express my point of view regarding your language."_

Let me explain what I meant. There are countless debates about usage and grammar in English that have been going on for more than a century. I would give examples here, but it would be off topic. Because MrMagoo generally talks about the history of German, he tends to "describe" rather than talk about it in terms of "right" and "wrong".

I am "out of my depth" in any sophisicated discussion about German usage. I can read what you "natives" write about German, but if the consensus of the group is that something is "wrong" or "right", I have to trust the group. When there is a disagreement, I have to read very carefully. Who is right? Many times, in German as in English, there is not a clear "right" answer.



> …but is that just because you need rules in German or because same things have already occured in English?


I would need to follow rules in German if I wrote German. I think you know why. 


			
				gaer said:
			
		

> 3. Do Germans agree upon a difference in meaning or emphasis between these two conjunctions? (When using the conjunctions "for" and "because" in English, even when there is no difference in meaning, there seems to me to be a difference in formality. I don't sense any such difference in German (weil/denn). To me it often, although by no means always, seems to be a variation in word order with no other important difference in meaning.)





			
				who said:
			
		

> The only difference I can feel is formality. I rarely use "denn" in conversation, rather "weil" or "da". And as we already proved many posts ago, "denn" can never introduce a sentence.


That surprises me. You know very well that I don't talk to anyone in German, but I get many letters from people in Germany, and most of them are very informal. "Denn" appears quite frequently. This is why I hoped to get an opinion from many people. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> That surprises me. You know very well that I don't talk to anyone in German, but I get many letters from people in Germany, and most of them are very informal. "Denn" appears quite frequently. This is why I hoped to get an opinion from many people.


 
Hm, I don't know why. I don't use "denn" that often. Nevertheless, it could be a difference between writing and speaking. I said that I rarely use it in _conversation_, that does not include writing letters.


----------



## cyanista

_Denn_ wird tatsächlich vorwiegend in der geschriebenen Sprache gebraucht, wie aus der folgenden Tabelle hervorgeht. Click

Wer Lust hat, kann sich den ganzen Artikel durchlesen und die Erkenntnisse mit uns teilen.


----------



## Kajjo

"right or wrong"

Hello Gaer,
I am fairly sure, that MrMagoo, Whodunit and I agree which weil/denn word order is correct as far as school rules or official ruling is concerned. However, we differ on how terrible the wrong word order is felt for us. While I can't accept a wrong word order in this sentences, they appear to be able to bear such sentences to a certain degree. In summary, I think it should be easy to extract from our discussion, what is right and generally accepted and what might be a future development but is still considered formally wrong.

Kajjo

PS
I use "denn" quite often and I think it carries a slighty different connotation compared to "weil". They are not always interchangeable.


----------



## Whodunit

Nur ein Beispiel hier, dass es ganz schnell passieren kann, auch ohne Pause die Wortfolge zu verändern.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, ein schreckliches Beispiel, daß diese Form von sprachlicher Ignoranz selbst schon bei Radiosprechern um sich greift. Traurig.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hm, I don't know why. I don't use "denn" that often. Nevertheless, it could be a difference between writing and speaking. I said that I rarely use it in _conversation_, that does not include writing letters.


The letters I'm talking about are VERY informal, so I would wager that the person who writes "denn" a lot in letters also uses it a lot in conversation. But I will ask.


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> "right or wrong"
> 
> Hello Gaer,
> I am fairly sure, that MrMagoo, Whodunit and I agree which weil/denn word order is correct as far as school rules or official ruling is concerned.


Yes. It would be too confusing to teach it any other way. This is why rules about writing and speaking correctly are always more conservative and more fixed in school. It is the same in English.


> However, we differ on how terrible the wrong word order is felt for us. While I can't accept a wrong word order in this sentences, they appear to be able to bear such sentences to a certain degree.


I understand. People who are very knowledgeable about their own languages have very different reasons for declaring that usage A or B is right or wrong. My point is that most people simply parot what they've been told is correct and express their stylisitic preferences as both right and logical.

We can all pick examples that would be viewed as wrong by almost all people, but there are many other examples that are not quite so easy to categorize.


> In summary, I think it should be easy to extract from our discussion, what is right and generally accepted and what might be a future development but is still considered formally wrong.


What is "right" and "generally accepted" is not always the same, but I am quite content to keep "denn" as a non-verb-kicker and "weil" as a verb-kicker. 


> I use "denn" quite often and I think it carries a slighty different connotation compared to "weil". They are not always interchangeable.


For the same reason, "for" and "because" are also not interchangeable, although the often are. I think there is much similarity, as Elroy suggested, and much more than I knew myself, since I was ignorant of the fact that "for" is a "coordinating conjunction". 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> I personally would not like to see that happen. No reason, I suppose. Is this a trend in conversation?
> 
> I look forward to what you might find out!
> 
> Gaer


 
Lang gesucht und doch gefunden! 

Just a small note though, but interesting nevertheless:

Gustav Wustmann mentions an interesting point in his "Allerhand Sprachdummheiten", 3rd edition, Leipzig 1903, chapter "Die sogenannte Inversion nach und" (p. 301):

_Actually, this little quote can't really be understood without context, but I won't be able to type down the whole chapter... anyways: Wustmann compalins about a special kind of Inversion that sometimes took place in special contexts - it's a weird kind of inversion and I have some doubts if it really was used in spoken language at all... possibly in written language though. Wustmann mentiones inversions like: "Der Beginn der Veranstaltung ist auf sechs Uhr festgesetzt und wollen wir nicht unterlassen, darauf aufmerksam zu machen.". Indeed, these kinds of inversion do sound strange (I assume nobody would use an inversion this way at all), and certainly have sounded weird, so he goes on complaining_:


"_...Die Inversion ist aber auch eines der merkwürdigsten Beispiele des wunderlichen Standpunktes, den manche Sprachgelehrten zu der Frage über Richtigkeit und Schönheit der Sprache einnehmen. Es gibt Germanisten, die sagen: mir persönlich ist die Inversion auch unsympathisch, aber "eigentlich falsch" kann man sie nicht nennen, denn sie ist doch sehr alt, sie findet sich schon im Althochdeutschen, im Mittelhochdeutschen, bei Luther, sehr oft im siebzehnten und achtzehnten Jahrhundert, und ihre große Beliebtheit gibt ihr doch ein gewisses Recht. Als ob eine häßliche Spracherscheinung dadurch schöner würde, daß sie jahrhundertealt ist! *Die Inversion findet sich in der älteren Zeit auch nach "denn" und "nämlich"*; wird das heute jemand nachmachen wollen?"_


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Lang gesucht und doch gefunden!


And I've been waiting!


> "_...Die Inversion ist aber auch eines der merkwürdigsten Beispiele des wunderlichen Standpunktes, den manche Sprachgelehrten zu der Frage über Richtigkeit und Schönheit der Sprache einnehmen. Es gibt Germanisten, die sagen: mir persönlich ist die Inversion auch unsympathisch, aber "eigentlich falsch" kann man sie nicht nennen, denn sie ist doch sehr alt, sie findet sich schon im Althochdeutschen, im Mittelhochdeutschen, bei Luther, sehr oft im siebzehnten und achtzehnten Jahrhundert, und ihre große Beliebtheit gibt ihr doch ein gewisses Recht. _


(So far this is much the same as many older forms or usages in English, including word order…)


> _Als ob eine häßliche Spracherscheinung dadurch schöner würde, daß sie jahrhundertealt ist!_
> 
> 
> 
> BUT: Because of ignorance, often someone will decide at some point that something that has always been allowed is suddenly no longer correct, and then a language becomes "improved" through a "correction". This is why we so often see two usages being used simultaneously, when one that is labeled substandard or "ignorant" in fact predates the "new and improved way". This has happened countless times in English.
> 
> 
> 
> _ *Die Inversion findet sich in der älteren Zeit auch nach "denn" und "nämlich"*; wird das heute jemand nachmachen wollen?"_
Click to expand...

If you agree with this, I certainly will take your word for it. But isn't it interesting that people over time accept any change in language that becomes universal as "logical", when in most cases "logic" had nothing to do with it? 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> And I've been waiting!
> 
> (So far this is much the same as many older forms or usages in English, including word order…)
> 
> If you agree with this, I certainly will take your word for it. But isn't it interesting that people over time accept any change in language that becomes universal as "logical", when in most cases "logic" had nothing to do with it?
> 
> Gaer



Ich habe lediglich wiedergegeben, was Gustav Wustmann geschrieben hat - was in diesem zitierten Artikel steht ist _seine_ Meinung, nicht meine!


----------



## heidita

Im ersten Moment wusste ich leider nicht, worum es ging, und halte diesen Faden für nicht sehr gut_ geschnitten_, wenn man so sagen darf.

Dann frage ich mich noch, warum in Englisch diskutiert wird? War der eigentliche Fragesteller Engländer?

Na ja, ich kann nur mit Dir übereinstimmen, Kajjo, und es ist mir unverständlich, wie so etwas wie 

weil es ist...
obwohl ich habe...

ohne Sprechpause, oder eventuell Komma beim Schreiben, überhaupt in Erwägung genommen werden kann. Dass es Forer gibt, die dies ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken tun können, ist mir unverständlich.

Meine Mutter ist inzwischen in dem (fast) unfassbaren Alter von 85 und ihr würde nie so ein Fehler unterlaufen. Selbst alte und nicht sehr gebildete Menschen lassen solche Fehler nicht auf sich sitzen.

Bei Ausländern ist es etwas anderes. Man muss sagen, und da kann ich ein Lied von singen, dass gerade die Wortstellung sogar für sonst in Deutsch flüssige Leute böhmische Wörter sind. Es ist nicht genug, dass sie es _wissen_, es ist eben nur in der Deutschen Sprache so (soviel ich weiss) , und das wird zwar verstanden, aber nicht richtig angewandt.


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ich habe lediglich wiedergegeben, was Gustav Wustmann geschrieben hat - was in diesem zitierten Artikel steht ist _seine_ Meinung, nicht meine!


I understand, but I thought you would add a footnote giving your own opinion. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:
			
		

> Das war eigentlich mein Argument, Gaer, weil ich weiss, dass du perfekt Deutsch sprichst. Und an dieser ganzen Diskussion haben sonst nur Deutsche teilgenommen. Also es war mehr an meine deutschen Kollegen gerichtet. Ich sehe gerade noch mal Cyanista, die aber auch perfekt Deutsch spricht. Na ja, jedem das Seine. Immerhin eine gute Englischübung für manche.


 
Ich weiß, dass Konstruktionen wie "weil es ist" mehr als falsch sind - und waren, aber nicht sein werden. Ich habe in der letzten Zeit aufmerksam allen Menschen (auch Reportern) zugehört, die mir so begegnet sind. Und nicht nur, dass es mir hin und wieder selbst unterläuft, muss ich euch bedauerlicherweise sagen, dass, je länger der Satz wird, desto mehr Menschen auf die Gewohnte S-P-O-Stellung zurückgreifen.

Dein unterstrichener Satz ist eigentlich auch so ein Streitfall. Heißt es nun "also war es" oder "also es war"? Du sprachst von einem Komma nach der "Konjunktion" (was im Deutschen übrigens nicht erlaubt ist), dann müsstest du folglich auch eines hinter "also" setzen. Fängt der Satz aber mit einem "weil" an und wird mit S-P-O fortgeführt, so können wir es wie "denn" eigentlich schon als Einschub werten. "Weil" regiert also zukünftig alle Sätze als Hauptsätze, obwohl es als Nebensatzeinleitung gedacht ist, wenn die meisten so weiter machen werden.

Ich persönlich muss öfters schon einmal nachdenken, wenn ich einen langen "weil"-Satz sage, damit mir das Prädikat nicht schon zu zeitig hinausspringt. Sowohl Lehrer, als auch Fremdenführer bis hin zu Nachrichtensprechern und Kommentatoren verwenden es dergleichen - ich würde mich freuen, wenn auch ihr mal darauf achten würdet. Denn dann bekehren euch diese Leute auch bald dazu, so zu sprechen. 

Wenn man nämlich immer wieder die gleiche Konstruktion hört, dann macht man sie irgendwann intuitiv nach - das merkt jeder, der eine Fremdsprache lernt.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn auch ihr mal darauf achten würdet. Denn dann bekehren euch diese Leute auch bald dazu, so zu sprechen.



Sehr gut. Wir achten ganz genau auf die Fehler anderer und dann machen wir die auch noch nach. Am besten nennen wir es dann "Fortschritt" und "Sprache lebt" und schon müssen wir gar nicht mehr so sehr auf unsere eigene Sprache achten.  Klasse. Das wird die Welt weiterbringen.

Es ist traurig genug, was sich Radiosprecher heutzutage alles erlauben, nur damit das Hörfunkprogramm modern klingt. In der Tagesschau ist mir derartige Sprachverstümmelung übrigens noch nicht aufgefallen!

Ich weiß nicht, wie es anderen geht, aber ein weiteres Beispiel für offensichtliche Sprachmängel stößt mir bei Verkehrsnachrichten zunehmend auf:

"Auf der A7 zwischen Garlsdorf und Ramelsloh, *da* liegen Reifenteile auf der Fahrbahn."

Ein völlig unnötiges "da", das den Sprachfluß hemmt, das Verständnis eher erschwert und gegen alle guten Sitten der Sprache verstößt. Früher wurde das NIE gesagt, inzwischen höre ich es öfter und öfter. Grauenhaft.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Sehr gut. Wir achten ganz genau auf die Fehler anderer und dann machen wir die auch noch nach. Am besten nennen wir es dann "Fortschritt" und "Sprache lebt" und schon müssen wir gar nicht mehr so sehr auf unsere eigene Sprache achten. Klasse. Das wird die Welt weiterbringen.


 
Und nur so sprechen wir jetzt, wie wir sprechen. Du würdest auch nicht mehr Goethes Deutsch sprechen wollen, oder? Die Verwendung des Genitivs (der Mutter Kleid, des Kindes Heim) wurde auch zunehmend seltener, bis wir sie heute gar nicht mehr verwenden.



> Es ist traurig genug, was sich Radiosprecher heutzutage alles erlauben, nur damit das Hörfunkprogramm modern klingt. In der Tagesschau ist mir derartige Sprachverstümmelung übrigens noch nicht aufgefallen!


 
Wenn ich mir einen Zettel mit Sätzen vorbereite, passiert mir auch kein Fehler. Wenn ich aber frei sprechen muss, kann da hin und wieder mal ein kleiner Fehler auftauchen. Gestern kam zwar die Fußball-Übertragung auf RTL, aber auch dort versprach sich der Kommentator bei seinem "weil" bezüglich der Wortstellung. Krasser war noch der Versprecher bei "obwohl". Leider habe ich es nicht aufgenommen, sodass ich es dir nicht vorlegen könnte.



> "Auf der A7 zwischen Garlsdorf und Ramelsloh, *da* liegen Reifenteile auf der Fahrbahn."
> 
> Ein völlig unnötiges "da", das den Sprachfluß hemmt, das Verständnis eher erschwert und gegen alle guten Sitten der Sprache verstößt. Früher wurde das NIE gesagt, inzwischen höre ich es öfter und öfter. Grauenhaft.


 
Genauso wie du "wo ich im Urlaub war" (= als) und "da, wo wir einmal in unserem Leben zusammen gefrühstückt haben" (= zu dem Zeitpunkt, als) hören wirst, ist auch die von dir benannte Fehlerquelle ein blöder Fehler, den aber jeder macht. Du sicherlich auch. Im Englischen gibt es das auch: "that was the time _where_ we met".

Klar mag es dir grauenhaft erscheinen, aber bald wird dir auch das nicht mehr so falsch klingen. Ich verweise noch einmal auf den Genitiv von früher: der Mutter Kleid.


----------



## Lykurg

Whodunit, von meiner Warte als Außenstehender erscheint es müßig, darüber zu spekulieren, wer einen Fehler - und das ist es - als solchen auffaßt und ab wann er/sie es nicht mehr tun wird. Ich würde erst recht niemandem grundlos unterstellen, er/sie mache ihn selbst.

Daß sich die Sprache in dieser Richtung entwickelt, ist offensichtlich, das bedeutet aber nicht, daß sich sprachbewußte Individuen (wie Kajjo) dem zwangsläufig fügen werden. Üblicherweise bleiben die in der Kindheit gelegten sprachlichen Grundlagen auch längerfristig erhalten (oder merkst Du zum Beispiel, wie sich die Sprache Deiner Eltern in den letzten Jahren verändert hat?)


----------



## Whodunit

Lykurg said:
			
		

> Whodunit, von meiner Warte als Außenstehender erscheint es müßig, darüber zu spekulieren, wer einen Fehler - und das ist es - als solchen auffaßt und ab wann er/sie es nicht mehr tun wird. Ich würde erst recht niemandem grundlos unterstellen, er/sie mache ihn selbst.
> 
> Daß sich die Sprache in dieser Richtung entwickelt, ist offensichtlich, das bedeutet aber nicht, daß sich sprachbewußte Individuen (wie Kajjo) dem zwangsläufig fügen werden. Üblicherweise bleiben die in der Kindheit gelegten sprachlichen Grundlagen auch längerfristig erhalten (oder merkst Du zum Beispiel, wie sich die Sprache Deiner Eltern in den letzten Jahren verändert hat?)


 
Genau darauf spiele ich an, Lykurg. Die Sprache meiner Eltern hat sich in der Tat so drastisch verändert, dass ich Mühe habe, mit ihnen ein gutes Deutsch beizubehalten. "wegen des" klingt für sie schon fremd, bei uns zu Hause wird nur "wegen dem" verwendet: Leider ertappe ich mich oft genug auch selbst dabei. Ich versuche dennoch, mich zu beherrschen und den Genitiv zu nehmen. Schlimmer ist aber auch die Wortstellung nach "weil" geworden. Meine Eltern - und auch Großeltern (  ) - können in vielen Situationen nicht mehr die richtige Wortstellung beibehalten. Und das ist ja das, was mich dazu verleitete, zu behaupten, dass es jedem schon passiert ist oder noch wird.

Ich unterstelle Kajjo somit nicht grundlos etwas, sondern sehe nur, wie er sich wohl bald einfügen wird. Es erscheint bisher kaum falsch, "weil er ... hat" zu benutzen - ist es auch nicht -, aber es scheint schon seltsamer "wegen des Mädchens" zu sagen.

Ich habe sogar den Eindruck, dass "weil der Sinn geht dann verloren" viel betonender scheint als "weil der Sinn dann verloren geht". Fragt mich nicht, warum, so empfinde ich es zumindest - mag es auch noch so falsch sein.


----------



## Lykurg

Empfinde, wie Du möchtest. Ich stelle in meinem Umfeld fest, daß eine Sprache beibehalten wird, die nicht mehr mit dem übereinstimmt, das von vielen (zum Glück nicht allen!) Medien auf den Menschen losgelassen wird. Deine völlig anderslautende Beobachtung überrascht mich insofern; die Selbstverständlichkeit, mit der Du das auf 'jeden' ausweitest, ebenso.

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, "weil das ist ..." bislang niemals benutzt zu haben, und habe es von meinen Eltern und Großeltern auch niemals gehört, ungeachtet des von außen erfolgenden Bombardements. 

Was genau Du mit "viel betonender scheint" meinst, ist mir nicht klar - etwa, daß die Aussage dadurch deutlicher wird? Nein!


----------



## Whodunit

Ich schätze, dass diese Diskussion immer sinnloser wird, weil wir uns beide nicht gegenseitig überzeugen können. Ich empfinde es als neue Sprachform, da es sehr viele (nicht alle, das habe nie so behauptet) verwenden. Es mag sein, dass es nur in meiner Region so ist - aber warum hat dann auch MrM darauf aufmerksam gemacht? Er wohnt in einer ganz anderen Ecke als ich.


----------



## gaer

Lykurg said:
			
		

> Ich bin mir sehr sicher, "weil das ist ..." bislang niemals benutzt zu haben, und habe es von meinen Eltern und Großeltern auch niemals gehört, ungeachtet des von außen erfolgenden Bombardements.


My father was born in England in 1907, and he was taught strictly. He spoke very well.

My mother majored in English. However, my grandfather, my mother's father, used such phrase as "he come". My other grandfather spoke Welsh.

Many and perhaps most of the parents of the students I teach make errors in grammar that would offend anyone who considers "correct" spoken English to be very important.

Not all students live in a family in which just one parent or grandparent speaks and writes very well.

If you do not hear the "errors" that Who has mentioned, are you sure that you are not living in an environment that does not include either uneducated people or those whose talents lie in other areas besides language? 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Genau darauf spiele ich an, Lykurg. Die Sprache meiner Eltern hat sich in der Tat so drastisch verändert, dass ich Mühe habe, mit ihnen ein gutes Deutsch beizubehalten. "wegen des" klingt für sie schon fremd, bei uns zu Hause wird nur "wegen dem" verwendet: Leider ertappe ich mich oft genug auch selbst dabei.


Each week I talk with about 50 parents and 50 students. I have three choices:

1. Use incorrect English to "fit in" and perhaps make them feel comfortable in an informal situation.

2. Make a point of using very correct English in an informal situation.

3. Try to find ways to speak simply and naturally that avoid many of the most common "pitfalls".

Number three is the only choice for me, and this is also important because of the very young age of many of my students. However, it forces me to reword almost everything I say.

I never correct anyone, ever, unless someone has specifically asked my opinion. I do not always make English corrections in this forum, because over 30 years of teaching has taught me that correcting all mistakes paralyses people. I'm talking specifically about teaching piano, but I think the principle is equally true in language.

I fully understand your situation. You have relatives, I have students and parents to deal with. Regardless, I hear incorrect language all day long and strive to use extremely simple and clear language that avoids many problems. I probably rephrase half the sentences I use. It takes a great deal of effort to speak correctly in a way that does not intimidate people with a much smaller vocabulary and limited sophistication in expressing themselves.

*It's a relief to come here and NOT worry about being understood or sounding pretentious or pedantic just for using English correctly. *

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> 3. Try to find ways to speak simply and naturally that avoid many of the most common "pitfalls".
> 
> Number three is the only choice for me, and this is also important because of the very young age of many of my students. However, it forces me to reword almost everything I say.


 
I often happen to use number 3. I would never correct anyone I wish I could correct. But then I think that they could get annoyed and I leave it the way they said it. My grandma for instance often thanks me when I correct her German (wegen dem etc.), and then she says that it's almost so normal for her that she didn't even realize her mistake.

I do the same with "wegen dem Schnee". When I feel that I could sound too formal with "wegen des Schnees", I simply omit the artcie (wegen Schnee) and everything's all right.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I often happen to use number 3. I would never correct anyone I wish I could correct. But then I think that they could get annoyed and I leave it the way they said it. My grandma for instance often thanks me when I correct her German (wegen dem etc.), and then she says that it's almost so normal for her that she didn't even realize her mistake.


I would only correct someone's English if that person had specifically asked me to do so, which may be the case with your grandmother. 

The only person in my family who(m) I would correct was my mother, but that was because she herself was always hyper-correct about English, and at times I had information that she was unaware of. She had been taught, for instance, that "proven" is incorrect and ignorant. It is not. The usage stems from Scotland and has been around for a very long time.

In other cases, I simply say nothing when I hear such things as "betwen my sister and I" and "I should've went". 


> I do the same with "wegen dem Schnee". When I feel that I could sound too formal with "wegen des Schnees", I simply omit the artcie (wegen Schnee) and everything's all right.


I reword sentences completely. In the case you mention, I would avoid using wegen entirely in that sentence. I would simplify by stating that their is a a great deal of snow and there I can't or other people can't do something. I reword things by saying them correctly but with simpler structure. It is not an easy thing to do, but I've gotten very good at it because of working with so many young people for so many years. 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Ein Zitat aus Wahrig, "Fehlerfreies Deutsch" in der Fassung der neuen deutschen Rechtschreibung:

493.1 " 'Ich gehe nicht zu der Party, weil ich habe keine Lust.'
Diese Wortstellung ist nicht korrekt und sollte zumindest im Geschriebenen unbedingt vermieden werden."

Damit haben wir nun also eine klare Aussage der neuen deutschen Rechtschreibung, der Du, Whodunit, doch sonst so strikt folgst.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ein Zitat aus Wahrig, "Fehlerfreies Deutsch" in der Fassung der neuen deutschen Rechtschreibung:
> 
> 493.1 " 'Ich gehe nicht zu der Party, weil ich habe keine Lust.'
> Diese Wortstellung ist nicht korrekt und sollte zumindest im Geschriebenen unbedingt vermieden werden."
> 
> Damit haben wir nun also eine klare Aussage der neuen deutschen Rechtschreibung, der Du, Whodunit, doch sonst so strikt folgst.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Oh nein, Kajjo! Liest du dir bitte alle vorigen Nachrichten noch einmal durch? Ich habe niemals gesagt, dass es korrekt wäre oder gar in einem Aufsatz erlaubt sei. Aber was steht in deinem super Zitat noch? Es sollte im Geschriebenen vermieden werden - wie sieht es denn aber im Gesprochenen aus?


----------



## Die Wahrheit

Moderator note: This was the start of another thread with similar topic; I've merged it between the old and the newest ones. 
 
Meine Schule hat gefällt mir gut, weil der Lehrer sehr hilfsbereit sind und mein Deutsche lehrerin Geil ist.

or would it be

Meine Schule hat gefällt mir gut, weil der Lehrer sehr hilfsbereit sind und mein Deutsche lehrerin ist Geil.

is there a better way?

Why??]

Danke/ thanks


----------



## Robocop

Die Wahrheit said:


> Meine Schule hat gefällt mir gut, weil der die Lehrer sehr hilfsbereit sind und meine Deutsche lehrerin Deutschlehrerin geil   <find a different word> ist.


You cannot (!) use "geil" in this context: It is either teenage slang meaning "super", "great", "phantastic", "marvellous", etc. related to things or else it is an explicit expression related to people meaning horny. In some slang context, teenagers only would also use "geil" relating to a person (for example, sie ist eine geile Braut = she is a hottie).


----------



## Hutschi

Welcome to the forum.

The first sentence uses almost the correct word order.
In the main clause the finit verb is at the second place of the phrases. In the dependent clause it is at the end.
Some times you can hear also the sequence of the second sentence. But this is not considered as standard.

Now some additional hints:

Meine Schule gefällt mir gut, weil *die* Lehrer sehr hilfsbereit sind und mein deutsche Lehrerin klasse ist.

Adjectives are written lower case. 
Nouns are written upper case.

In this case "deutsche Lehrerin" means "teacher from Germany". As adjective "deutsche" is lower case.
"Deutschlehrerin" means "teacher for German language" and is one word, uppercase.

Use the correct word of both in your context.

"Geil" is only used in the youth language and in some ads. It is a provocation when you use it to characterize older persons because it is connected with sexual context. ("horny", "in the manner of being obsessed with sex") If you say the sentence to a teacher, usually he will be angry and furious.

So take care not to use this in lessons.

An alternate word is: "Klasse"

Meine Schule hat gefällt mir gut, weil der Lehrer sehr hilfsbereit sind und mein deutsche Lehrerin klasse ist.

This means "great, excellent, very good"


----------



## Captain Lars

"Geil" with female persons: sexually attractive

...with male persons: sexually attractive or "terrific bloke"

...with descriptions of occupations: great, marvellous

...with animals: horny

...with things: great, fantastic


----------



## Frank78

Captain Lars said:


> ...with animals: horny  Including the summit of creation


----------



## Hutschi

Captain Lars said:


> "Geil" with female persons: sexually attractive


 
As Robocop mentioned this is teenage slang. 
It is not neutral and has very negative connotations for older people.
And I am in daubt that a woman would say it to another woman.

The word went through a lot of changes. 

Take care when using it.

See also http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=853895&highlight=geil

By the way, you can search in the forum:
Click _Search_ in the menu bar, enter the word you are searching for and click _go_. (You can also use the advanced search there.)


----------



## Language_Student

Evening all,

Just checking something about word order.  I know when you use weil, the verb goes to the end, but what about if you use und in another clause afterwards?

For example:

Deutsch ist mein Lieblingsfach, weil es interessant ist und es macht Spass

OR

Deutsch ist mein Lieblingsfach, weil es interessant ist und es Spass macht

Is the first one correct?

Danke!


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Language Student 

Zur Wortfolge bei "weil" gab es schon einen Thread. Bitte nicht wundern: Ich hänge Deine Frage daran an, damit es keine unnötigen Duplikate gibt.


----------



## Sowka

Language_Student said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Just checking something about word order. I know when you use weil, the verb goes to the end, but what about if you use und in another clause afterwards?
> 
> For example:
> 
> Deutsch ist mein Lieblingsfach, weil es interessant ist und es macht Spass
> 
> OR
> 
> Deutsch ist mein Lieblingsfach, weil es interessant ist und es Spass macht
> 
> Is the first one correct?
> 
> Danke!


 
Meiner Meinung nach ist der erste Satz nicht korrekt. Man könnte ihn korrekt machen, indem man den letzten Satzteil abtrennt:

"Deutsch ist mein Lieblingsfach, weil es interessant ist. Und es macht Spaß." (das geht allerdings nur umgangssprachlich)

Im zweiten Satz könnte man das zweite "es" weglassen:

"*Deutsch ist mein Lieblingsfach, weil es interessant ist und Spaß macht*."

Ich denke, so würde ich das ausdrücken.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist wieder ein Problem mit der Rechtschreibreform.
Vor der Rechtschreibreform wurde es geschrieben:

Deutsch ist mein Lieblingsfach, weil es interessant ist, und es macht Spaß. 

Seit der Rechtschreibreform besteht Unsicherheit beim Komma vor dem "und".

Zur Gliederung des Satzes und zur Verdeutlichung der Satzstruktur ist es auf alle Fälle erlaubt. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob es weggelassen werden darf, es sollte aber nicht weggelassen werden, weil der Satz sonst zumindest strukturell falsch aussieht. Man kann auch ein Semikolon, einen Gedankenstrich oder einen Punkte verwenden.


"*Deutsch ist mein Lieblingsfach, weil es interessant ist und Spaß macht*."
Das würde ich ebenfalls vorziehen, es sei denn, ich möchte hervorheben, dass es Spaß macht.


----------

